# Is sleep your favourite part of life?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Is sleep your favourite part of life?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sex
food
then sleep


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Sleep is my best friend and my worst enemy. I love sleep, but I have used it many times to escape anxiety and hide from the world. 
I am also known for loving "The Nap."


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's probably not my absolute favorite, but I do like it a lot.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE SLEEP

It is my favorite thing to do and I never have enough of it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Me and sleep have a real love/hate relationship. I think food and cat macros are my fav part of life :yes


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Not bothered about sleep. For me it's cycling and chocolate cup cakes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, sleep is the only time that I'm not pissed off, stressed out, or otherwise miserable. It's really nice.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nope. Something else is.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

often, yes it is. i just "slept" for 14 hours, through two of my classes. i only got up because my cell phone was ringing. it was really confusing because i didn't realize it was past 4pm.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Drella said:


> Yes, sleep is the only time that I'm not pissed off, stressed out, or otherwise miserable. It's really nice.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

**** no, sleep is a waste of time... I would've picked sex, but seeing as how I don't get any action, that's not really an option.

I'd rather be up playing guitar.


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Sleep and food are the ONLY parts of life I enjoy. ;O Well I suppose I enjoy other things but on a scale of 1-10:

Sleep: 10
Food: 10
Reading: 3
Tv/etc.: 2
Hobbies: 4-5


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sleep owns all....except booze. One leads to the other, the tandem rocks eh!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I've gone through times when it was the best part of my life, but now is not one of them.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Used to be, but it's been really uncomfortable and fleeting the past couple of months. Not to mention I've been having some horrible guilt dreams.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is NOT my favorite part of life.
I have "a lot of living to do."
It's time for me to "get back into life."

....do I see a trip to the drugstore in my future? :haha


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

i hate going to bed, because it feels like i just shut eye and then my alarm is going off again. another day at work.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pretty much.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No, and sex definitely isn't either.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Me and sleep have a real love/hate relationship. I think food and cat macros are my fav part of life :yes


Did you say cat macros?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 7&start=15


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

w


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

A good refreshing nights sleep with some interesting dreams is right up there with the best things in life. But that only seems to happen a couple times a year for me. It's hard to have a good night's sleep when you have a hard time breathing through your nose. And forget about summer time with a window air-conditioner, it's so hard to get the temp just right and the noise.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Sleep is a beautiful seductress. I love that feeling when you first climb into bed. The sheets are still cool and crisp, the pillow is soft....

The trade off is having to eventually wake up, toss off the warm covers, and pull yourself out of bed in the morning which is, admittedly, hardly worth it. 

Sometimes I wish I could sleep standing up like a horse. Wake up and instantly be ready to run a couple furlongs or something. We humans tend to romanticize sleep. Horses have a much more utilitarian point of view towards it, which I can admire.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Eating is. Tho, sleep is a VERY close second :}


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

starblob said:


> I hate being alone in a dark room with nothing else to concentrate on but my foul thoughts. I get stressed out when it gets close to bed time.


Me too. I try to read. Listen to positive, life affirming tapes and listen to the Talis Scholars. I would rather be having sex. that tends to take your mind off bad stuff.

Millenium, I like your attitude!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sleep is fantastic. I'm going to sleep here soon!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If only I never had to waste time sleeping...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleep and I are very close =)
But I wouldn't say it's my favourite part of life.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

sex
sleep
other stuff


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sleep 
Eat 
Do school work - it keeps me busy


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

1) sex/playing guitar
2) food
3) sleep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When I was like 14 and really depressed, yes sleep was my favorite part of life. Other stuff since has taken its place as favorite.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate it cause it makes the next day come, and I rarely look forward to that cause I never feel like I have enough time even though I don't do anything. I just wish I could sit in a comfy chair, drink splendid tea, listen to music and stare out the window for all eternity.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Not really, i find it annoying. I hate having to force myself to go to bed at a reasonable time, and i hate having to get up when i just want to sleep some more. Being asleep is ok, i guess, except you don't really experience it because you're, you know, asleep. Though i have had very weird dreams lately which can be interesting.

Still, it'd be awesome if i didn't need to sleep. The worst part about sleep is looking like crap when i don't get enough of it. Grr.

As for sex, i wouldn't know.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Whenever I am depressed sleep tends to be my best friend thanks to sleeping pills.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Pretty much. Sleep is the only way to escape the lonliness that has such a paralyzing grip over my waking hours.


----------



## Lyndia (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't wait for sleep to come so I can get away from the stress of everyday living, plus I love the good dreams I have, of better times. Sad but true. Dream world is often better than the real world for me.


----------

